#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Placement Details & Records >  >  IMT Hyderabad Culminates 1st Alumni Meet

## swagatadutta

IMT Hyderabad, the newly introduced chapter of North India's chapter of reputed IMT Ghaziabad, recently hosted an All India Alumni meet of IMT, 2015 at its campus. This event provided a platform for the management to thank the alumni for taking forth the heritage of IMT to the corporate world and further motivate them to contribute to their alma mater through academic curriculum. The classy and spacious campus of IMT Hyderabad is what makes the student more excited to study over there. Apart from the campus, the environment is very peaceful and calm. Though, it is only 4 years old but with its magnificent faculty and the infrastructure built it is one step ahead from other B schools. Students are getting 100% placement.
    The courses are all practically driven. All the guest lectures are from the corporates. In terms, of marketing and branding it is also good. 3 to 4 months of internship helps the student in their job and professional life. The courses are diversified and has some practical appearance. 
      Sindhura Akella an ex student of IMT Hyderabad stated that the best part of the institute is that they get freedom, 100% amenities. Architecture is very good. It is fun to study here. Most importantly, they had a batch of 220 students and almost all were placed.
At the meet, Mr Rao, stated "To streamline the meets in future, we are developing Alumni Mobile App which will be launched in 2016."  He further informed the gathering that soon they will launch IMT Housing which will comprise of the club and guest house facilities.
To bring the leading business professional in the campus.
Diwya and Darshan the two current students of IMT Hyderabad stated that the hostel life is very good here. Faculties are the best. 3 months of summer internship helped them a lot. Being 4 years old the faculties are the best as compared to other B schools. They are practically and theoretically more sound. It is B2B in terms of guest lecture.
Though, IMT has already a brand in the northern state but with the bewitching campus in Hyderabad it has bagged the famous B school institute in the southern region.

*IMT:**Institute of Management Technology* abbreviated as *IMT*, is a premier Business School with its main campus at Ghaziabad, Uttar Pradesh. It is ranked as one of the best business school in India. IMT is a fully autonomous university and offers several post graduate, doctorate, executive education programmes in management. In addition to its main academic programmes IMT also offers distance learning and collaborative programmes.
IMT Ghaziabad is especially renowned for its marketing courses and has been ranked 5th in the 'Marketing' by Economic Times (2011 rankings).Apart from this it is well known for its International Linkages and has been ranked 5th in the same by CNBC- TV18 (2013 rankings).
*IMT Hyderabad:* The *Institute of Management Technology, Hyderabad*, also known as *IMT Hyderabad* or simply *IMTH*, is the fourth and the youngest IMT to be established, located in Hyderabad, Telangana. This premier B-School was established in the year 2011. The campus is situated near Hyderabads Rajiv Gandhi International Airport in Shamshabad. This 30 acre campus has a built up area of more than 2 lakh sq. ft. built up area.
IMT Hyderabad offers three programs in management. Post Graduate, Fellowship Program in Management and Executive Education.





  Similar Threads: IIT professors meet meet university, oil company's  executives for R&D collaboration IIT alumni hope for more from the new HRD minister ATMOS 2012 - BITS Pilani Hyderabad Campus - Hyderabad - Tech Fest

----------

